# Won Bros Heater



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a Won Bros. titanium 150 watt heater in my 30 gallon tank. I have it set at 80 but it only records 71.2 on the LCD display. So I turned it up to 90 and it is only 74.1. Is there anything I can do to fix it or should I just buy a new one?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh yea and early in February it was working fine........... I had it set at 80 and I was at 79.9-80.1


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Id contact Won Bros and send it back,

http://www.wonbrothers.com/feedback/contact.htm


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

OK I'll try that.


----------

